# buying logs for furniture making?



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

I live in SE mich and am looking to get into making log furniture as a hobby. problem is Im not sure how to obtain the logs. especially dry logs.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Try Haske Post Co. in Cedarville. 906 484 2603. 

Believe I dealt with Chuck Haske. 

I bought all my cedar logs from them when I built my cabin. Their 
prices for cedar was the same as pine below the bridge. One trip up and 
had everything I needed. 

If they do'nt have what you want, I'm sure they can point you in the right direction. 

I believe there is mill that does cedar around Millersburg/Onaway, but not sure of the name.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

A couple other possible sources.

http://woodworkersshoppe.com/


http://www.michigancedarproducts.com/log_siding_and_log_home_building_produc


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

bucko12pt said:


> It's in Millersburg called Cedar Log and Lumber http://cedarloglumber.com/
> 
> That is where I bought everything when I built, from outside logs to T&G match end for the inside. There is another place in Hawks, (south of Rogers City north of Hillman);
> 
> ...


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks for the help. i will check it out.


----------

